

Poor Cybersecurity in Health Devices a Life-threatening Problem - jjp9999
http://www.theepochtimes.com/n2/technology/poor-cybersecurity-in-health-devices-a-life-threatening-problem-60411.html

======
danvideo
The text of the article is a fair rehash on the topic and attempts to sound
relatively measured, but the title sure doesn't.

